# Divorce sale sorry to spam



## jm540 (Jan 14, 2009)

bass wood and flex carves as well as other chissels and knives

have to sell getting fast 
Lee Vally tail vice new in box, two cheeper face vices, 42 inch center lathe, delta unisaw old working, routers 3 1/4 2/12 and a bunch others, drill press, over 600 bf hard wood, jet 1 1/4hp 14" band saw, antique hand tools, 2 1/4 hp dust collecter with +/- 100 pvs fittings 2 stage collector,sharpening systems out the yen, radial and compound miter saws, no 55 stanley with all blades in original box with original manual, router bits, drill bits, a bunch of pocket hinges, jigs much more

I am selling fast and cheap it has to go in 2 weeks, if you cant pay cash or have it in athens iTn n 1.5 weeks dont call if you can please come get it im selling cheap. after that it is yard sale then putting in storage.

423 333 9766


----------

